# Answer a Question, then Ask a Question



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

It's simple, you answer the question to the previous post, then ask your own question. The question can be about anything you want. Here's mine.

Why did Alex Trebek shave his mustache?









Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## hitman302 (Sep 10, 2012)

A: answers should be given in the form of a question!

Q: What did Sean Connery say when a book fell on his head?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

A. Not now moneypenny.

Q. When a tree falls on a woodchuck does the woodchuck make a sound?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

A. Splat

Q. Why does mapple make me laugh and apple make me cry?

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------

